# How To Palm Ammo For Repetative Slingshot Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How To Palm Ammo For Repetative Slingshot Shooting.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I turn the pouch with my thumb facing up, does it make a difference...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Very helpful. Very specific. I wondered how you did that. A big chunk of the puzzle falls into place with this for fast draw shooting.

Why would I want fast draw. I've had three Mojave rattlers come after me, and I'm not putting up with their nastiness any more. I'm mad enough that I might start putting them on my menu. Arizona needs to start doing Texas-style roundups!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

When in Az. I had the good fortune to have killed three of them and one of them was very stealthy. The first one came up behind me when in the desert getting something out of my truck and when I turned around at first I thought it was a stick but then I saw a ripple and the Fast Daw came in handy, pulled two marbles out of my coin pocket and at the same time pulled my PFS out of the holster and nailed it and a efficient reload shot finished him as he was about three feet from me and if I would have moved he might have got me too bad with this one I did not have time to put the hat cam on.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a video you might like.








Thistle said:


> Very helpful. Very specific. I wondered how you did that. A big chunk of the puzzle falls into place with this for fast draw shooting.
> 
> Why would I want fast draw. I've had three Mojave rattlers come after me, and I'm not putting up with their nastiness any more. I'm mad enough that I might start putting them on my menu. Arizona needs to start doing Texas-style roundups!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is soft shooting due to pull limit but it is an effective way to learn to shoot the pfs.



AZ Stinger said:


> I turn the pouch with my thumb facing up, does it make a difference...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always entertaining !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yoda yoda yoda


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

dgui said:


> When in Az. I had the good fortune to have killed three of them and one of them was very stealthy. The first one came up behind me when in the desert getting something out of my truck and when I turned around at first I thought it was a stick but then I saw a ripple and the Fast Daw came in handy, pulled two marbles out of my coin pocket and at the same time pulled my PFS out of the holster and nailed it and a efficient reload shot finished him as he was about three feet from me and if I would have moved he might have got me too bad with this one I did not have time to put the hat cam on.


I can believe that! We've got them really bad. Mohaves are territorial. I've had them sneak up on me too.

One, about six inches away, gave himself away by rattling. Coiled and ready to strike. Adrenaline can make you do bizarre stunts when you see your life flash before your eyes. I literally went airborne. I still can't believe I got away. I'm still having nightmares about it.

The others came to* visit *while I was out in the field training with my dog. Just suddenly were there, but at a safe enough distance because they couldn't decide which of us they wanted -- me or my dog. I had a Browning Citori with me, so that took care of that problem.

They terrify me. And they are VERY abundant where I live.

I saw your video. Love it! Been showing it around. You're bordering pretty close to hero worship. :wub:

I like your single tube setup. No twisted elastic to fiddle with. A* holster *would be perfect! CapnJoe has one!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Rattle Snale has been measured to strik in less than 200ths of a second and that is so fast, faster than a blink of an eye.

CapnJoe is One Fast Shooting Fellow he can Zing quarters right out of the air. Hope you can train your dog to stay away from thoses snakes. My big ol dog use to let me know one was in the area and she would not get close to snakes. Some how she knew.



Thistle said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > When in Az. I had the good fortune to have killed three of them and one of them was very stealthy. The first one came up behind me when in the desert getting something out of my truck and when I turned around at first I thought it was a stick but then I saw a ripple and the Fast Daw came in handy, pulled two marbles out of my coin pocket and at the same time pulled my PFS out of the holster and nailed it and a efficient reload shot finished him as he was about three feet from me and if I would have moved he might have got me too bad with this one I did not have time to put the hat cam on.
> ...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

dgui said:


> A Rattle Snale has been measured to strik in less than 200ths of a second and that is so fast, faster than a blink of an eye.
> 
> CapnJoe is One Fast Shooting Fellow he can Zing quarters right out of the air. Hope you can train your dog to stay away from thoses snakes. My big ol dog use to let me know one was in the area and she would not get close to snakes. Some how she knew.


And this is why they're so blasted scary! It's almost like trying to dodge a bullet.

I've been thinking about a happy medium between my hammer grip (my current favorite) and a pfs. Ever since I plowed into my hand not so long ago, I've been a bit shy about attempting anthing with narrow forks. And don't think that I haven't noticed the scarred and bruised hands of some of our experts on this forum. But I'll try to get over it. 

I've been giving this some heavy duty thinking (a painful process for me), but I think that *Charles' boo shooter* idea might be a good evolutionary compromise for me. It's *small and flat*. I can rig up a paracord underarm quick-attach/detach holster system. This would still give me a *single tube and fast draw setup similar to yours*. The best of both worlds perhaps? It's the best I can think of at the moment.

We do 'snake avoidance' training around here. Nobody likes it, but the alternative is a dead canine family member. After thousands of dollars in antivenin, there's no guarantee the dog will survive. I'm usually nowhere near a vet clinic. The field is tricky. Dogs can get bit on the run while they're working. Snake-avoidance isn't a guarantee, but we do the best we can. I've been lucky so far.

Javelina is another creature that dogs need to learn to avoid. They get ripped apart and usually don't survive the encounter -- what the vets are telling me. It's always something to worry about.

Yeah, Capnjoe is pretty cool.


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

Great technique, thanks for sharing! ; )


----------

